# black bituthene (GRace) Bleed through



## danfrmmaine (Sep 26, 2008)

EVer heard of the black Grace bituthene applied around windows bleeding through trim and clapboards? Would oil primer stop this? OR would a latex stop it better? 

Thanks


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

solvent based paints will activate it. water based should not. just like tannins in wood, they are water soluable. the opposite is true here.


----------



## Dmax Consulting (Jul 22, 2008)

Is bituthene something tar-based? Like those bitumen roofs.


----------



## danfrmmaine (Sep 26, 2008)

*Yeah*

Yeah it has tar in it. I've backprimed alot of trim in preparation for applying to old farmhouse. Afraid I might get bleedthrough from the black bituthene. Thinking of applying coat of latex primer on top of oil primer. Alot of preprimed trim you buy these days (like titanium) is primed with oil then latex. I'm over thinking this to death.


----------

